# I've got a dilemma



## Audiodreamer (Jan 11, 2009)

I am in the process of upgrading. I've got another thread going about which to upgrade. 
I currently don't have a sub. But I am looking for a fronts for a little different tonality. 

So I am looking at the axiom M80's. however not low enough for LFE. 
My system is used for everything. TV, music , and movies. Probably 90% for tv and the rest is music first then bluray. With this in mind I think I can make it with out the sub( for a while). Even thigh I know it will be missed on the movies. 

My question for the cost can I build on cheaper? 
What is the average build time?
Are there proven designs available?


----------



## tylerlovely2006 (Apr 13, 2011)

well there are many options out there for the sub im getting ready to build my first subs 2 15s for just music! my grand total for the subs im building will be about 800 both but for just one sub your looking at probably half that cost!

there's nothing on the market that is not way over priced in the home world if you ask me there is no more satisfaction then building it your self there are plenty of people on this form that will be able to help you in your design process!

cost for my subs that im building in the price range of $1500.00 each and even then would not do what i want them to do. [that's in brand name prices] 

i would say if you dedicate a weekend to just wood working you would be up and shaking the house the next day:hsd:.


----------



## Audiodreamer (Jan 11, 2009)

In my other post I have pictures. If you have seen I am limited in where I can viably place my sub. If I only had one spot how critical will it be? Can I use cabinet grade plywood or do I need to use mdf? How do I get started on this adventure?


----------

